# Eclipse Ordnerverwaltung



## pl4gu33 (5. Dez 2010)

Hey,... 

ich wollte mal fragen, obs ne Möglichkeit gibt, verschiedene Kategorien in Eclipse anzulegen, weil meine Projekte häufen sich gerade und alles ist vermischt von Studium bis Privat Programmierung (in Projekten angelegt). Leider kann man keine Ordner erstellen wo man die Projekte in Eclipse reinverschiebt. Gibts dort irgendeine vernünftige Möglichkeit?


----------



## mvitz (5. Dez 2010)

Working Sets kann man hierfür nutzen. Anlegen/Auswählen/Ändern lassen sich diese über das kleine Dreieck oben rechts im PackageExplorer (ansonsten einfach kurz googlen)


----------



## gman (5. Dez 2010)

Oder mehrere Workspaces anlegen, wenn du die Sachen noch strenger voneinander trennen willst. Aber
beachten: Einen neuen Workspace muss man auch wieder neu konfigurieren (Views, usw.).


----------



## pl4gu33 (5. Dez 2010)

danke schön


----------

